# 1964 Schwinn Stingray violet M48 938



## ivywalls1 (Apr 16, 2018)

So about two years ago I was working for this elderly lady and to show her appreciation she GAVE me her sons bike !! I have had it hanging in my garage ever since. There is no rust on the fenders and I think the tires are original too. Does anyone know what a bike like this is worth ??


----------



## 60sstuff (Apr 16, 2018)

M4 = Dec. 1964 Opal Violet Deluxe.
Worth some very good $$$$

Is the rear tire air up? You probably still have the Original “dated” tires on that bike ?? Very important!

Please do not try to wax the white screen on the chain guard, as you could accidentally remove it.

Very nice early Stingray. Congratulations!


----------



## ivywalls1 (Apr 16, 2018)

60sstuff said:


> M4 = Dec. 1964 Opal Violet Deluxe.
> Worth some very good $$$$
> 
> Is the rear tire air up? You probably still have the Original “dated” tires on that bike ?? Very important!



After hanging for two years both tires are mostly flat but when I first got it I pumped them up and my daughter was able to ride it. How would I know if the tires are original ??


----------



## 60sstuff (Apr 16, 2018)

Tires,
On just one side of the tires (in the white wall area) are letters/numbers or quartered circles depending on what tire manufacturer.
Take a clear photo of each tire and post it. We will see what you have.


----------



## Jrodarod (Apr 16, 2018)

I would be interested in your bike if you plan to sell it. You can text me at 562-686-5391. I own its younger brother..


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 16, 2018)

Here's a current thread where I posted some ebay links of sold Sting Rays. Looks like yours is also a 1965 model.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/16-1964-stingray-deluxe.129322/


----------



## ivywalls1 (Apr 17, 2018)

60sstuff said:


> Tires,
> On just one side of the tires (in the white wall area) are letters/numbers or quartered circles depending on what tire manufacturer.
> Take a clear photo of each tire and post it. We will see what you have.



Ok so here is pictures from the front tire and the rear. Let me know if this is what you are looking for, if not I will look again. Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 17, 2018)

Tires are not original. V/r Shawn


----------



## 60sstuff (Apr 17, 2018)

True.
Not OEM.
Front rim looks odd?


----------



## ODDER (Apr 20, 2018)

Front rim and tire look to be off of one of the Italian folding bikes. Very cool bike though.


----------

